# Anyone gotten their iPad 2 yet?



## RichP74 (May 28, 2013)

Just signed up for Dish again after a long (5 year!) hiatus. Holy cow is the Hopper neat compared to the 6000 (plus OTA tuner!) I used to rock. 

Anyway, just wondering if anyone got their iPad 2 yet, or if the 4-6 week window is really accurate. Disappointing if true, and weirdly unnecessary since I paid my first months' fee when I first signed up.

Thanks!


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

It is coming from Apple and not from Dish, so it's up to Apple on when you get it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

post your outcome in two months; no earlier than that


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Disappointing because it will take the amount of time Dish posted it would?


----------



## RichP74 (May 28, 2013)

tampa8 said:


> Disappointing because it will take the amount of time Dish posted it would?


Well, there's no good reason for it. If I ordered one off Apple.com, it would be in my hands within 2-3 days.

At any rate, I noticed today that this promotion just started a week ago. Will post back when it finally arrives.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you ordered one off Apple.com it wouldn't be free...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

P Smith said:


> post your outcome in 2 months , no early then that


Post, two, earlier, than, .


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

RichP74 said:


> Well, there's no good reason for it. If I ordered one off Apple.com, it would be in my hands within 2-3 days.


If your state law allowed you to cancel service with no penalty within 7 days and you had the iPad in 3 days... it would be more hassle than it's worth.


----------



## RichP74 (May 28, 2013)

Just an update, my iPad shipped on June 1, and I got a tracking number via e-mail from Apple this AM. So only about a week from install (5/26) to ship isn't too bad. 

Coming via UPS Ground which is a bummer, but better than waiting the full 4-6 weeks!


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

RichP74 said:


> Just an update, my iPad shipped on June 1, and I got a tracking number via e-mail from Apple this AM. So only about a week from install (5/26) to ship isn't too bad.
> 
> Coming via UPS Ground which is a bummer, but better than waiting the full 4-6 weeks!


I had a feeling that 4-6 week timeframe was just there to cover Dish. Knew Apple wouldn't take that long.


----------



## WordtoMother (Jul 10, 2013)

I googled to see if anyone had gotten their iPad 2 from Dish and came across this thread.. my install date was 6/29... iPad shipped on 7/8.. Is on truck for delivery today, 7/10..


----------



## Stuke00 (Sep 12, 2013)

I ordered my Dish service on 8/16. As of 9/12 I still have not heard anything about getting my iPad in the mail.


----------



## nybill38 (Jan 25, 2009)

just curious why anyone would go for the Ipad 2 offer? If you do the math over the 24 months that your package isn't discounted you are spending way more than you could get a current version of the Ipad 3 for.


----------



## Stuke00 (Sep 12, 2013)

nybill38 said:


> just curious why anyone would go for the Ipad 2 offer? If you do the math over the 24 months that your package isn't discounted you are spending way more than you could get a current version of the Ipad 3 for.


Why do you say 24 months? They gave me 2 options. iPad, or save $20 a month over 12 months. You are in a 2 year contract but only the first year is the promotional period. $20 x 12 is $240. iPad 2 is $399.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Stuke00 said:


> I ordered my Dish service on 8/16. As of 9/12 I still have not heard anything about getting my iPad in the mail.


Stuke00,
I understand you're waiting to get your iPad 2 and I am happy to assist you today! Would you please PM me with the phone number on the account to further assist?
Thanks


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> Stuke00,
> I understand you're waiting to get your iPad 2 and I am happy to assist you today! Would you please PM me with the phone number on the account to further assist?
> Thanks


How do I cancel STARZ? I had the HBO-STARZ bundle for six months.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You can cancel on line, over the phone, via chat, or with a pm to a D.I.R.T. team member.


----------



## Revrick (Sep 5, 2013)

I upgraded to the hopper and didnt get an iPad2. What gives?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wait for 24 months - that's your term :devil2:


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Revrick said:


> I upgraded to the hopper and didnt get an iPad2. What gives?


As far as I know there's two ways to get an iPad. Be a new or returning customer who signs up to get a Hopper and agrees to give up their monthly discounts for the first year of their two year contract and they'll give you an iPad2 instead. Or if you're an existing customer if you refer three people who sign up for Dish with a Hopper install you get a free iPad2, you also get the benefit of saving $150 bucks off your bill by doing that as well. As far as I know there's no current promotion for getting a free iPad just for doing an upgrade.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

I got an Ipad2 here just the other day, had no clue why.

I have not referred 3 people that took the hopper.

I have referred one that did, and in the last 5 years pry like 25 but those would all be vip installs

Nonethe less i had just bought my samsung tab 2.0 and under contract with verizon, so sold the ipad on ebay

I dont even have a hopper and my equipment is all from 5 years ago. 722 722k 612 512 510


----------

